# Drying your spent FP grounds



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm just wondering if people have good procedures for drying their spent grounds from a French Press? I'm currently rinsing the FP out into an Aeropress with metal filter just to dry the grounds (and pressing to get rid of the water), it's a bit fiddly, are there simpler solutions?

The reason I try to dry my grounds, is that they get put into a small compost bin in the house, which has a compostable bag. Those compostable bags start decomposing quite fast if there's too much water in the bin, hence the attempt to dry the grinds (that small compost bin then goes into my municipal compost collection, but I only empty it once a week or so).

I have seen Orphan Espresso's coda, which seems a bit like the concept I use with the aeropress, but the filter has larger holes so it looks like gravity might take care of the drying process (with my Aeropress'es metal filter, you need to press to get the water out - gravity isn't strong enough, I've tried leaving it for a day with no real effect) - anyone happen to have tested one of those?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

It sounds as though you're adding more water in order to rinse the grounds from the FP which adds to your problem.

I add a folded piece of kitchen roll to the bottom of the empty compostable caddy bag and transfer the grounds from the FP with a spoon, avoiding and squeezing out moisture against the walls of the FP as I go.

Then I just rinse out the FP to get rid of the remaining, small amount of grounds which go down the sink.


----------

